# Early machine made bottle with Maltese Cross embossed on the bottom.



## BaltoBottle (Jul 8, 2015)

This is a little intriguing. It is a clear older machine made bottle embossed with the Maltese (Iron cross) on the bottom. Does any one know anything about it? Thank you!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2015)

I believe it stands for Imperial glass co of Bellair Ohio, at least that was what I found on the glass company marks .com site.........Andy.....send me your e-mail addy and I will forward the site to you     ravolkerts@Hotmail.com


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually its called       glass bottle marks .com


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2015)

"Meanwhile, in a project unrelated to this research, Lockhart was looking into the
possibility that some individual mold makers left their “signatures” on bottle
bases. One such signature was the Maltese cross found on bases of beer bottles from
several different companies, including F H G W. All of the other companies using
bottles bearing this “signature” were located in the St. Louis, Missouri, area.
Even before this evidence was presented, Whitten had insisted that the bottles were
probably from St. Louis or nearby. He was finally able to visit St. Louis in the spring
of 2005. There, he found the answer."

You'll have to read the rest to get a better idea. FROM


----------



## BaltoBottle (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Andy and cowseatmaize(You are going to have to explain that one) I appreciate the leads but I am not sure I am there yet. The mark that I found that looks almost identical is on the bottom of a mason jar. Do you think they made regular bottles as well?Matt


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2015)

Anything is possible with the unknown I guess but I highly doubt it had anything to do with Hero, the time frame just doesn't fit.That cross is an ancient symbol that had many variations and could have been used by anyone.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 10, 2015)

Also a maltese cross was used by the Hero Fruit Jar co from 1896- 1908      the KFJC co also contracted out to other glasshouses for bottles,so as Cowseatmaize stated just about anybody could have used this mark. It has even been found on the bottom of some Ball fruit jars....Andy.....And  just for S&G cows eat maize    cows love corn?? Do cows love corn?? inquiring minds want to know.........


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 10, 2015)

They seam to enjoy it. Up at a farm in Maine I worked at we threw in about 40 whole stalks a day and 15 cows polished them off in no time.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 11, 2015)

whod a thunk it cows do love corn!!   Thanks cows  always wondered about that user name.....Andy


----------

